# I just read this on Face Book.. looking for professional photographer



## Photo Lady (Sep 16, 2015)

Pilots N Paws - Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

I didn't see anything about commensurate professional pay...


----------



## MichaelHenson (Sep 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> I didn't see anything about commensurate professional pay...



That's because the honor of capturing the emotions will be priceless...there is no price...

I'm sure it would be "good exposure" and you would get tons of sessions booked as a direct result of your donating your time to them? (<-_sarcasm, in case it didn't translate through the keyboard)_


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

How many photo credits does a Big Mac cost now?

I wish organizations like this would just come out and say, "We want free help" and then explain why they can't afford to pay.  I get there's lot of events that can't afford what a professional would charge, and that's fine.  But just be up front about it.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 17, 2015)

At least it's for a good cause or maybe I'm assuming too much. 

If all the pilots are donating their time as well I can see someone who cares allot about rescuing dogs might donate their time too.


----------



## dennybeall (Sep 17, 2015)

It's a very good cause and is well worth someone's best effort. The pilots are donating time, aircraft and significant expenses. From the current responses on Facebook it looks like they have what they need. As long as the photographer doesn't mind trying to wade through the iPhones, iPads and such it'll be a good day.


----------

